# Anyone have a Pag Parts turbo kit?



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

http://pagparts.com/product_in...d=584
I'm looking around for options and this popped up - comes to about $4200 with the turbo I'd like and software/injectors/fuel pump which I thought was a pretty good deal. Also their business address is 45 minutes from my house!
Only thing I'm not sure of is the hot side intercooler piping, but might be able to clock the turbo differently and go through the top or use a GTI's pancake pipe aftermarket replacement unit. 
Otherwise looks like a pretty complete kit... pic for those of you too lazy to click the link! Not the snazziest setup or the craziest manifold but it looks like it will get the job done and save me fabrication costs and time and hassle of getting little parts together.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Hands down best kit on the market. Arnold designs kits to look OEM and perform like OEM. There's nothing you would need to modify to make anything on this kit work. Ran a 3071r Pagparts kit on my mk4, and will one day run one of his v-band setups on my TT.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*

Advantages of going Vband over T3 flange? I like the T3 kit because they offer the turbos I want to use (either bullseye or precision) whereas the Vband kit only offers the Garett GT series turbos IIRC. 
Only advantage I can think of is the bolts loosening up on a T3 flange where a Vband would just hold tight?
Also how was it to street a 3071r? Did you run eurodyne software? Were you happy?
Sorry for all the questions- I just don't have many brains to pick!


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I believe Arnold can make any turbo v-band, using the tial vband housing. The biggest benefit is the ease of installation. Also, you never have to worry about studs backing out with can be a big problem, but I never had that problem with the pagparts kit. I had a 2871r before the 3071r and I felt that it was just about the same in terms of spool, just more top end on the 3071r. It was a great street turbo, and you'll probably be in the 350whp on pump. I ran Unitronic software but never had any major problems with it. I know several people running eurodyne and they love it.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Anyone have a Pag Parts turbo kit? (DougLoBue)*

The day Arnold or FP gets a billet 3071 together is the day I buy a turbo; I'm going Pag in regards to the hardware, I'm not interested in Tx flanges or top-mount anything, his stuff is qual-ee-tay, and Arnold has answered more questions from me than I've have the right to ask


----------



## myturbogti (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have a Pag Parts turbo kit? (DougLoBue)*

I just got a parts from pag parts and arnold has really really nice quality parts. I had a turbo that i sent him i wanted to use, he welded a v-band adaptor to it, with his manifold, and other parts from the kit. 
I am just starting to put it on my gti, and everything is perfect!!!!! hands down the best set up iv seen.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have a Pag Parts turbo kit? (myturbogti)*

Nice!
Yep Arnold went through a few hours of Q&A with me the other night before I even made any commitment to purchase his kit at all!
I'm pretty sure I want to go Vband w/ a Borg Warner S259 after speaking to him. The only thing I'm nervous about is the out of the box Eurodyne tune doing everything I want it to and being up to snuff. I won't have money for Maestro or time to learn to tune the car for awhile so I need the most reliable thing possible!


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: Anyone have a Pag Parts turbo kit? (DougLoBue)*

it would be nice to see the parts of these kits next to the parts of the CTS kits to see the differences in quality, build etc...These definitely have peaked my interested because it appears to be significantly cheaper than CTS's with all the same functionality....


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have a Pag Parts turbo kit? (Krissrock)*

I wouldn't say significantly cheaper. If you choose the same options on both kit's they come out to be within a few hundred dollars of each other. The reason I'm leaning towards the PagParts kit over the CTS kit is mostly due to the location of the shop to my house. If I blow a hole in something one weekend I'd rather just drive 45 minutes west and buy the part instead of waiting days for shipping. That and the options seem endless w/ Maestro software & I've grown to like the idea of a Vband setup...
I feel like the CTS kit was tailored for our cars and would be an easier installation due to the intercooler charge pipe & the FMIC option. The PP kit is more adapted to make the downpipe fit around the haldex unit and that's it.
Either way I'm just really happy that more companies have come out with kits for our cars. A few years back it was go APR or learn Spanish and go Del Rio or don't do anything. Either option was mucho expensive and limited to a GT28 turbo.


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Anyone have a Pag Parts turbo kit? (DougLoBue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DougLoBue* »_
Either way I'm just really happy that more companies have come out with kits for our cars. A few years back it was go APR or learn Spanish and go Del Rio or don't do anything. Either option was mucho expensive and limited to a GT28 turbo.

I agree with this.


----------



## Vdub 2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: Anyone have a Pag Parts turbo kit? (225TTRoadster)*

so what exactly happens to the charge pipe with this set up, any one have any pics of it on a car


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have a Pag Parts turbo kit? (Vdub 2.0)*

Well the CTS kit uses a top mount turbo setup IIRC and they have the upper charge pipe running in the stock position: around the passenger side of the motor and up to the front of the car.
The PP kit is a bottom mount turbo and they have the inlet on the passenger side and facing down because the stock 180hp piping goes around the lower part of the motor on the passenger side and attaches right to the intercooler. [email protected] has told me that this won't work on a 225, but I don't see why not... Our motor mounts are the same so the motors in the same place. The body of the car is the same so there should be the same amount of space. I guess I'll find out when I get the kit, I'm photo INTENSE - so I will have an annoying thread somewhere with 800 photos, 700 of them being useless and shot horribly!
If the pancake pipe (stock 180hp pipe) doesn't fit on my car that Al provides with the kit then I'd need to rotate the turbo inlet to face upwards and make my own charge pipe that would pop out of the back of the motor and up along the passenger side of the car just like stock does. I was planning on doing custom intercooler piping anyway so this is just a few more feet that's all.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have a Pag Parts turbo kit? (DougLoBue)*

I was just provided with this photo from [email protected] - I hope he doesn't mind me sharing it....


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Anyone have a Pag Parts turbo kit? (DougLoBue)*

Maybe its the pic but that looks close to the driveshaft/transfercase...I wonder if there is a way to get a nice heatshield in there...
edit: I looked at that picture more and it just looks so nice...I NEED TO SAVE MONEY ALREADY

















_Modified by l88m22vette at 4:10 PM 3-25-2010_


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Anyone have a Pag Parts turbo kit? (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Maybe its the pic but that looks close to the driveshaft/transfercase...I wonder if there is a way to get a nice heatshield in there...

_Modified by l88m22vette at 4:10 PM 3-25-2010_

There is one there factory..doesn't appear to be in the pic


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Anyone have a Pag Parts turbo kit? (DougLoBue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DougLoBue* »_Well the CTS kit uses a top mount turbo setup IIRC and they have the upper charge pipe running in the stock position: around the passenger side of the motor and up to the front of the car.
The PP kit is a bottom mount turbo and they have the inlet on the passenger side and facing down because the stock 180hp piping goes around the lower part of the motor on the passenger side and attaches right to the intercooler. [email protected] has told me that this won't work on a 225, but I don't see why not... Our motor mounts are the same so the motors in the same place. The body of the car is the same so there should be the same amount of space. I guess I'll find out when I get the kit, I'm photo INTENSE - so I will have an annoying thread somewhere with 800 photos, 700 of them being useless and shot horribly!
If the pancake pipe (stock 180hp pipe) doesn't fit on my car that Al provides with the kit then I'd need to rotate the turbo inlet to face upwards and make my own charge pipe that would pop out of the back of the motor and up along the passenger side of the car just like stock does. I was planning on doing custom intercooler piping anyway so this is just a few more feet that's all.


I ordered a TT225 kit for my hybrid VW, should be installed in a few weeks depeding on how many problems I run into with converting intake manifolds and routing of the TT225 piping.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: Anyone have a Pag Parts turbo kit? (DougLoBue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DougLoBue* »_ [email protected] has told me that this won't work on a 225,

huh? all the kits on that site are designed for the 180?


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have a Pag Parts turbo kit? (Krissrock)*

The kits are designed around the mk4 GTi which has a different intercooler piping configuration than our cars. They have a pipe that runs under the passenger frame rail area and attaches to the FMIC. We don't have that pipe on 225's since our piping goes around the motor.
The reason this kit will fit a haldex TT is because they have a haldex option where they supply a different downpipe that will fit around the driveshaft.
I browsed PP's image folder and dug this up. It appears to be a GT3076R vband kit on a haldex TT. I don't think the downpipe is too close to the driveshaft at all. My 422dd was like a millimeter away and it never hit it. If you look in that area one day with no downpipe installed you will see between the driveshaft & the steering rack and the subframe it's a super tight fit so it's going to be close to everything with a 3" pipe. Tony Starks was saying that he has a 3.5" downpipe - I have no idea how he got that to fit!


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Anyone have a Pag Parts turbo kit? (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Maybe its the pic but that looks close to the driveshaft/transfercase...I wonder if there is a way to get a nice heatshield in there...
edit: I looked at that picture more and it just looks so nice...I NEED TO SAVE MONEY ALREADY
















_Modified by l88m22vette at 4:10 PM 3-25-2010_

Get a nice wrap on the pipe prior to install will keep a lot of the heat away sending it further 
down the pipe. I hate heat shields, although sometimes a necessity.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have a Pag Parts turbo kit? (TToxic)*

Also on our cars there is a shield that goes over the entire axle boot. Nice feature, thick metal. Pain in the ass to remove the axle with it on... LOL


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Anyone have a Pag Parts turbo kit? (DougLoBue)*

lol thats the very one I was hatin on. But between that thing and some nice old school header wrap the heat issue is done no?


----------



## QuaTTro_225 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have a Pag Parts turbo kit? (DougLoBue)*

So my question is, the charge pipe for the 225's goes out the top or under the passenger rail like the mk4's?


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: Anyone have a Pag Parts turbo kit? (QuaTTro_225)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuaTTro_225* »_So my question is, the charge pipe for the 225's goes out the top or under the passenger rail like the mk4's?

The regular kit is designed with the under the passanger side rail. By selecting the haldex option that adds the cost of the quattro downpipe. If you want over the top piping Arnold has will tailor the kit to your desired connection but it will incur a small additional fee to do. I went with the stock-like TT225 over the engine piping.


----------



## QuaTTro_225 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have a Pag Parts turbo kit? (TooLFan46n2)*

Yea i believe its an additional $200.00 for the stock like charge piping for the 225, which in my opinion will be worth it. Although i would like to see a picture of the top charge pipe set-up before i buy.


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Here is a TT 225 thread where the guy has a PagParts bottom v-band manifold http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=3


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (jwalker1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jwalker1.8* »_Here is a TT 225 thread where the guy has a PagParts bottom v-band manifold http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=3

I'd hate to have to change the coilpack or plug on that car - considering the charge pipe runs right over it.


----------



## QuaTTro_225 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (jwalker1.8)*

I really do like the CTS kit.....really looks oem. But the pag parts kit seems more or less what i am after. Plus the fact its avaliable in V-Band. My decision has been made and im def going with the vbanded 3076r from arnold http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Now i just have to have Savwko get over here and make me some hard lines.


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I'd hate to have to change the coilpack or plug on that car - considering the charge pipe runs right over it.



That first pic was during fab up.
Here is the final look


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (jwalker1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jwalker1.8* »_

That first pic was during fab up.


Funny as I didn't remember seeing it over the coilpack - but was too lazy to look for the final pics.


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

cant really decide on which kit either... starting to lean this direction though.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I ran a top mount turbo on my Jetta, before switching to the PagParts kit. Granted the top mount setup looks cool, but unless you are trying to make a "show" engine bay, its not worth it. A really clean OEM looking bay is definitely the way to go. And for those that are in states that will get harassed by cops, they would NEVER know you have anything modded with the PagParts kit. As you can see in the pics, you can run all the OEM engine covers, and Arnold even makes an adapter to connect the inlet pipe to the stock airbox. PagParts really is the ultimate BT solution.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoloGLI* »_I ran a top mount turbo on my Jetta, before switching to the PagParts kit. Granted the top mount setup looks cool, but unless you are trying to make a "show" engine bay, its not worth it. A really clean OEM looking bay is definitely the way to go. And for those that are in states that will get harassed by cops, they would NEVER know you have anything modded with the PagParts kit. As you can see in the pics, you can run all the OEM engine covers, and Arnold even makes an adapter to connect the inlet pipe to the stock airbox. PagParts really is the ultimate BT solution.

One of the reasons the top mount was appealing is the ability to access the turbo, manifold and DP bolts/nuts/studs easily as there is very limited room to work in that part of the TT's engine bay. The V-band helps alot with a bottom mount turbo though which is why I would only do a V-band if I went bottom mount.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
One of the reasons the top mount was appealing is the ability to access the turbo, manifold and DP bolts/nuts/studs easily as there is very limited room to work in that part of the TT's engine bay. The V-band helps alot with a bottom mount turbo though which is why I would only do a V-band if I went bottom mount.


The thing is, with the PagParts kit, there wouldn't be any reason to have to touch any of that once its in there. I NEVER had an issue with studs backing out or exhaust leaks coming from the turbo. And it's not like you could just remove the DP on a top mount setup without having to get under the car. The CTS kit is quality, and I've seen it put down some good number, but I just don't think anything compares to Arnold's knowledge, customer service, and quality of the parts. Plus the options that Arnold can put together for you are pretty much endless.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoloGLI* »_
The thing is, with the PagParts kit, there wouldn't be any reason to have to touch any of that once its in there. I NEVER had an issue with studs backing out or exhaust leaks coming from the turbo. And it's not like you could just remove the DP on a top mount setup without having to get under the car. The CTS kit is quality, and I've seen it put down some good number, but I just don't think anything compares to Arnold's knowledge, customer service, and quality of the parts. Plus the options that Arnold can put together for you are pretty much endless.

BUT others have - and it's one less thing I want to worry about. If the DP does come loose at the turbo though - access is much easier up top. I had a bunch of issues with bolts coming loose on my 42DD downpipe where two sections mated in the engine compartment. Almost impossible to access to tighten. I swore at that time - that I'm not entertaining a design where I don't have easy access to it - or there is only one bolt to get to ala V-band.
I have no doubt that Arnold is very knowledgeable and provides good customer service.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

As far as the vbanded setups are concerned. Its almost a set-it-forget-it thing. These kits have been trucking along for a fair amount of time at this point. Chris Tapp has had one on his car for 3yrs now. Never has taken his turbo off, never have I gotten a 'my vbands are shot' or 'Im leaking here/there' on one of these kits nor have ever changed a vband. Everything is so much lighter as well.
Top mounts on these cars... if you like smoking hoods, turbos cooking your ecu/harness (I mean seriously, anyone w/ a top mount setup, put your hands in the rain tray and the ecu... it gets hot up there w/ nowhere for the heat to really go off a glowing turbine housing/hot run). I guess as a weekend warrior/show car, its ok... I've built some one-off's and I know their pitfalls so I dont publicly advocate that whole top mount thing. Its not engineering, its a turbo shrine. Ease of access will never override the fact that you're going to be exposing some serious heat to some crucial components up there, along w/ way complicated and overly long lines which exacerbates the tendency for oil frothing and back up...


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_As far as the vbanded setups are concerned. Its almost a set-it-forget-it thing. These kits have been trucking along for a fair amount of time at this point. Chris Tapp has had one on his car for 3yrs now. Never has taken his turbo off, never have I gotten a 'my vbands are shot' or 'Im leaking here/there' on one of these kits nor have ever changed a vband. Everything is so much lighter as well.
Top mounts on these cars... if you like smoking hoods, turbos cooking your ecu/harness (I mean seriously, anyone w/ a top mount setup, put your hands in the rain tray and the ecu... it gets hot up there w/ nowhere for the heat to really go off a glowing turbine housing/hot run). I guess as a weekend warrior/show car, its ok... I've built some one-off's and I know their pitfalls so I dont publicly advocate that whole top mount thing. Its not engineering, its a turbo shrine. Ease of access will never override the fact that you're going to be exposing some serious heat to some crucial components up there, along w/ way complicated and overly long lines which exacerbates the tendency for oil frothing and back up...

Never really thought of the heat issues - but that makes sense. As I said previously - the V-band makes the bottom mount an option now IMO.


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

did the math... with everything pretty matched up the CTS kit comes out about $100 more expensive... 
The heat is def. an issue on both setups but agreed with the topmount statements. I do not think it was asking too much to turn the damn motor around lol. but then the heat is making the radiator warm. 
I think at this moment I am swinging pagparts direction. Maybe with CTS FMIC setup.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: (225TTRoadster)*

I'm not sure how you're comparing them - maybe you're doing PP vband to CTS T3...
The Pag Parts T3 kit (manifold/downpipe use bolts) is $4,170 with these options:
GT3076R
Fuel pump/injectors/software 870cc
Haldex
Re-route Wastegate dump into downpipe (only because this is how CTS makes their kits)
The CTS kit is $4,860 with the exact same options:
GT3076R
Simens 870cc injectors
Walbro 255lph inline fuel pump
Unitronics software
(obviously the CTS kit has the WG reroute & haldex downpipe as default options)
Since the CTS kit doesn't have a vband option I don't really think it's fair to compare the PP vband to the CTS T3. Also to go vband for PP is only $375 more- so it would still be cheaper than CTS...



_Modified by DougLoBue at 4:14 PM 3-31-2010_


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *225TTRoadster* »_did the math... with everything pretty matched up the CTS kit comes out about $100 more expensive... 
The heat is def. an issue on both setups but agreed with the topmount statements. I do not think it was asking too much to turn the damn motor around lol. but then the heat is making the radiator warm. 
I think at this moment I am swinging pagparts direction. Maybe with CTS FMIC setup. 


What would be the heat issue with the bottom mount? Just go with a full PagParts setup, including the intercooler, no reason to mix and match parts when you don't need to.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (DougLoBue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DougLoBue* »_I'm not sure how you're comparing them - maybe you're doing PP vband to CTS T3...
.....Pag Parts T3 kit (manifold/downpipe use bolts) is $4,170 with these options:
.........The CTS kit is $4,860 with the exact same options:
only $375 more- so it would still be cheaper than CTS...

Add cost of the turbo charge pipe and heat coating on turbo+manifold to the PAG (CTS says their heat coating is free but I don't see how through my anaylsis). The difference in price between equal kits is negilable, they cost almost identical. I chose PAG because of a few small differences in the kit, positive user feedback I've read, helpfulness of Arnold and the quality is the best I've seen.


_Modified by TooLFan46n2 at 8:14 PM 3-31-2010_


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

my math was done using the baseline kits. basically everything you need to get on the road.


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

i don't want to take sides but i have a cts kit and pp software. i went to met up with Arnold he is a great guy. i'm actually upset with the numbers i put down, don't know if it was the kit or software, 328 awhp on a GT3076r kit from cts kits and the're fmic 630cc injectors eurodyne software. so basically pick one and stick with it! i was hoping for over 350awhp. i also used brute rods no problems so far knock on wood. but if you have any questions about the cts kit. all i have to say is that it def is complete. i had everything i needed no making downpipe or customizing anything it fit right in!


----------



## QuaTTro_225 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: (bvgoosedd)*

Stock head + intake mani or AEB? If stock thats not too bad. I went AEB and I get my head back from QED this week, with a set of Cat 3658's







When i get it all together ill post some numbers. BTW ill be going with A Pag parts V-banded 30R.


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Thats my car







Glad to see some people are still using it as a comparison(spelling?)... anyway.... the coil pack actually coimes out fine... just have to push on the charge pipe a lil







Still running strong over 2 yrs later!!!! on same stock clutch! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif lol 365 awhp 316 ft pds daily on pump 93 @ 25 psi







Pag parts rocks and arnold is a stand up guy


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (giacTT)*

You have a stock clutch in your car?
How do you drive the car?


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DougLoBue* »_You have a stock clutch in your car?
How do you drive the car? 


I ran a stock clutch for over 2 years on my Jetta. Had a 2871r first, and then upgraded to a PagParts 3071r kit. Drove the car 15k miles a year and beat on it a lot. Some people get lucky, others not so much.


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*

They Key to keeping the clutch is not doing 1st gear launches.... I can get on it whenevr i want but i Never go from 1st gear...2nd and up...only time ive used 1st gear is at the track.... and honestly on a 6 speed 1st gear is so short its pretty muich useles anyway lol.... 
The clutch is starting to slip in only 5th and 6th gear but still holds great 1st-4th


----------



## QuaTTro_225 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have a Pag Parts turbo kit? (DougLoBue)*

My question is where does the pre cat o2 sensor go in the exhaust stream? Or is it one of thos deals where you have to buy a bung and weld one in yourself.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: Anyone have a Pag Parts turbo kit? (QuaTTro_225)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuaTTro_225* »_My question is where does the pre cat o2 sensor go in the exhaust stream? Or is it one of thos deals where you have to buy a bung and weld one in yourself.

Its right where it needs to be. Its just not shown in the pic... Right after the turbo


----------



## QuaTTro_225 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have a Pag Parts turbo kit? ([email protected])*

Thanks Arnold. I see the price went up for the haldex option. Or does that now include the top charge pipe option?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: Anyone have a Pag Parts turbo kit? (QuaTTro_225)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuaTTro_225* »_Thanks Arnold. I see the price went up for the haldex option. Or does that now include the top charge pipe option?

Its a little more extensive then first thought. For the added work/material its extremely minimal.


----------



## QuaTTro_225 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Anyone have a Pag Parts turbo kit? ([email protected])*

Bummer for me







$4800.00 price tag for my setup, looks like i better save more pennies.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: Anyone have a Pag Parts turbo kit? (QuaTTro_225)*

Al, why not make a "product" or page specifically for the TT 225 so that those who aren't as savvy on this stuff can know that "this kit" will definitely work for their cars...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: Anyone have a Pag Parts turbo kit? (Krissrock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krissrock* »_Al, why not make a "product" or page specifically for the TT 225 so that those who aren't as savvy on this stuff can know that "this kit" will definitely work for their cars...

This will happen soon. Just been a little busy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

